# Just a winge!



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

My siamese doe was put back to her x chinchilla son to see if i could get more like her.

She got HUGE and then this weekend she ate every single pup in the litter soon as they were born   
It was a right massacre with bits of babies everywhere when i checked, very disturbing :?

Wont be breeding from her again because she has a large lump in her throat although it doesnt seem to bother her. Perhaps her daughters will come up with something but dissapointing never the less.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Well it seems it wasnt my siamese doe at all that culled her entire litter. It seems it was her birthing partner!

I had taken the siamese out and the other doe in with her had her litter and went on a killing spree again! I managed to rescue 4 pups and have put them in with a pet line litter and new mum.

So far they seem to have been accepted.. fingers crossed


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats good to hear...

Good luck with them


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry to hear you lost alot but fingers crossed for the 4 pups left


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the fostered 4 as ive started calling them seem to be doing fine dispite being a couple of days smaller than the existing litter. 
Thankfully the mums in that box seem to have accpted them with mo problems at all!


----------

